# How to Peg-MGF..?



## Roy Batty (Oct 1, 2009)

:whistling: Ok.. 10 mg of this stuff has come into my possession, I have been browsing the net, but there's not a ton of info on how, why and when on this peptide.. I was instructed to do 500 mcg 2 -3 times/week. I assume this is post workout as with IGF???? not sure if it should be done like IGF, like 4 weeks cycles or it needs longer time? some say its only local working, some say its systemic?


----------



## Roy Batty (Oct 1, 2009)

what ive been able to dig out since yesterday is: you are suppose to to take it 24 hours prior to training, and best thing is to run it in conjunction with IGF-1.


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Thats what I understand a well mate. Peg-MGF 3x a week, IGF post WO. Its stable enough to be taken every 3 days. There is a good piece of metamorphisis on peg mgf...



> PEGylated MGF Profile
> 
> PEGylated Mechano Growth Factor (MGF)
> 
> ...


----------

